# Pecan trees



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

We recently had some high winds and it got a friend's pecan tree. Counted up 75+ yrs old and 36" main log 17' long (made (2) 8'6" logs) with a 5' crotch on one. These pics DON'T give it's true caliber of size. My plans are to slab @ 8 or 9 qtr. This tree grew on a rock and a recent drought 3-5 yrs ago possibly created the initial damage, the tree was dead in 75% of its base and the wind snapped it off. The first 8 ft will have some interesting grain...part alive and part standing dead. I salvaged one base root system that looks to be gnarly, will clean soon and saw. Pictures 1 and 3 are the 5'+ crotch and it's at the 17' mark. Pic 4 & 5 are the snapped base.

Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## Jakedunn (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow. Going to be awesome. Uncle had a 40 acre pecan farm when I was a kid. Market was always bad and had trouble lining up harvesters so eventually pushed them in and burnt them all. Looking back now, what a waste of some good lumber.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the final product at some point....should be beautiful


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

what kinda farm cart is that? nice haul.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

MidGA, in this area they are commonly known as gravity wagon frames with floatation (low impact) tires. It will handle big loads and the neat thing is it will extent to longer lengths for best hauling. Around 7' wheelbase at shortest to around 12' maybe 14'. It was really handy moving those 24' poplars last year. I have 2 others (with flat tires) I just use for storing logs off ground. My area i can pick up a decent used one for around $250-$500 dollars. Really handy about loading and unloading the way the logs set above the framing with forks on tractor.

Thanks for asking, have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Better hang on to a 3ft x 8ft x 2.5" slab for a table top. Live edge.

After all, I'm running out your way in about a week.
.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Gotta get on the saw first......after a few others. LOL. See you in the week.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Wednesday AM.
Counting on it.


----------

